# Bathtub fills completely with water when showering!



## kie65 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, I have had trouble before with this same problem with my tub. The last time I bought I Zip-It to help clear all the hair and muck that comes with it and it worked great. I have been reading about using bleach, Draino Crystals, and I considering using these before I call the plumber, which I know will cost me my entire paycheck I am sure. Please help!!! 

Cheers,
Kie


----------



## danrb007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Take the overflow cap off and run a snake or your zipit if its long enough down. That way you can get all the way into the ptrap. after that stuff a rag in the overflow and use a plunger on the drain. should clear things out.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

What kind of building do you live in? What floor? Do you have access to the cleanout for the main drain that the shower is connected to?

To clarify what I mean when I say the cleanout for the main drain, we live in a single story, single family dwelling that sits on a concrete slab. The cleanout for the main drain for our two back-to-back bathrooms is outside on the side of the concrete slab, about 6" below the ground. I have to dig the ground to access it. The drains from the bathrooms connect to this main drain pipe which runs toward the front of our property.

If you have access to the cleanout for your main drain, remove the cap and run water in the shower. If water backs out of the cleanout, the main drain is clogged. In that case, buying a 50' snake is not very expensive and worth a try. I like the 3/8" snake and feel the 1/2" is too hard to handle for my purposes. Here's one on amazon for $19.92 to give you an idea of the cost:
http://www.amazon.com/Gen-Spring-50PMH-Drain-Auger/dp/B000DZBJ5M

A 50' snake will at least give you a shot (but just a short shot) at cleaning out the main drain. And at $20, a good lifetime investment regardless. I'm able to clear clogs in the drain for our kitchen sink using it by snaking through the cleanout that is in the kitchen cabinet and is past the water trap.

*** Opps, forget the above. Your toilets are not backing up so it can't be the main drain. I'll leave the post up anyway for folks who might have that problem. ***

HRG


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Homerepairguy said:


> *** Opps, forget the above. Your toilets are not backing up so it can't be the main drain. I'll leave the post up anyway for folks who might have that problem. ***
> 
> HRG


Was begining to wonder about you :jester:


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I keep all of my drains flowing freely (I built my home in 1977) by using a non-caustic, enzyme-based drain cleaner called DrainCare. It dissolves all organic gunk (hair, soap scum, grease, etc.) such as you find in bathtub drains overnight.
You just run warm water down the drain, pour in the DrainCare according to the jug, and let it eat overnight. It won't harm the fixtures, drains or pipes in any way.
Then, you flush it down with hot water the next day until the drain runs wide open. I always start the flushing with a kettle of boiling water. If a clog is really bad (like yours), you may have to do it more than once, but it WILL work. Works great for me! I haven't had to snake a drain in my home for so many years because of using DrainCare that I've forgotten for how long.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## kie65 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Mike,
Thanks a bunch! I haven't heard of Drain Care and hopefully will have it at either Lowes or Home Depot, but I am going to look into it. Thanks so much! :0)
Kie


----------



## kie65 (Jun 28, 2011)

I really appreciate the advice...I am thinking having a snake probably will be a good investment to have on hand, although haven't a clue how to use it (I was warned by my cousin about different types and something about your arm could be lopped off or something to that effect...lol) 

I live on the bottom floor of an condo building and I believe there are 2 floors above me. Nope, I don't have access to the cleanout either, unfortunately. We have a manintenance guy but he charges the same as any of the plumbers around here.

Anyway, I really appreciate the help! 

Kie


----------



## kie65 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey,
Just wanted to thank you for your help....I really appreciate all the replies to my question. It's nice to know I can get help from average joes like me that have had the same issue with really good solutions. 

Have a great day! :0)
Kie


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

kie65 said:


> I really appreciate the advice...I am thinking having a snake probably will be a good investment to have on hand, although haven't a clue how to use it (I was warned by my cousin about different types and something about your arm could be lopped off or something to that effect...lol)
> 
> I live on the bottom floor of an condo building and I believe there are 2 floors above me. Nope, I don't have access to the cleanout either, unfortunately. We have a manintenance guy but he charges the same as any of the plumbers around here.
> 
> ...


How to use a snake? If you look at the picture of the snake that I linked to at amazon, you will see a handle thingee. With the snake fully extended, one person uses that to rotate the snake by hand while the other feeds the snake into the cleanout. It is extremely helpful that the snake be rotated while feeding the snake. Without rotation, it can be very difficult to go past some bends. Also, rotation helps to clear any clogs.

But since you live on the bottom floor of a condo building, you don't need a 50' snake. It's up to the condo maintenance to clear out any clogs in the main drain.

HRG


----------



## gseith (Oct 4, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me and I was dumping chemicals down the drain to keep the water flowing while in the shower.
What actually fixed it was I pulled the cap with the handle located where the bath tub vent is off. There was some metal wire with a weight attached that is what stops the water depending on the position of the handle. I had to adjust the weight so there was less slack and it sat a little higher up the vent pipe.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Please avoid using dangerous caustic liquids----that one Mike recommended is a safe one--

The caustic ones can eat up the old plumbing and pose a real hazard to a plumber (maybe you?) when opening pipes filled with the chemical.


----------

